# Hello from yyc



## Bfb123 (Aug 26, 2018)

Got interested in machining about 2 years ago during car resto, currently have a lathe and mini mill for fabricating parts and tools, seem I spend more time playing with machines than working on car!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes, that’s often how the disease progressses. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bfb123 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks calgaryPt


----------



## DPittman (Aug 26, 2018)

You"ll find a great support group here for your "affliction".   
Welcome.  We look forward to hearing your stories and testimony.


----------



## Bofobo (Aug 26, 2018)

Project pictures are always encouraged


----------



## Bfb123 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> Project pictures are always encouraged


Hahaha, will try to figure out how to do that! Definetly not computer savvy here. Don’t even run any dro’s on my machines!


----------

